# Tack Shops in Hertfordshire - Knebworth/WGC/Stevenage area??



## AnjuliCooper (9 November 2012)

Hi there,

My name's Anjuli and I'm new to this forum and new to Hertfordshire. I've just found a yard to ride at and am due to go there next week but thought beforehand I'd treat myself to some new jodphur boots, however I can't seem to find any tack shops in the area. I drive past a big livery yard on my way to work so I know they have to be around here somewhere!

There were two places I found on Google - Coleman Croft Saddlery in Welwyn Garden City and Horse Diva in Hitchin but neither had working telephone numbers, I don't know if they've since shut down?

I was just wondering if anyone could recommend a tack shop in the near vicinity, I don't mind a bit of a drive if it means a decent place but the nearer the better! 

Thanks 

Anjuli


----------



## Herts05 (9 November 2012)

Coleman Croft shut down ages ago. Haven't heard of the other one
Try Titmus, just outside Wheathampstead, they are probably the most well known and close to you
Also, TC Feeds (Dove House Saddlery) near Dunstanble - its open on Sunday whereas Titmus isn't


----------



## Suelin (9 November 2012)

Sandon Saddlery.  You'll get everything there.


----------



## mandwhy (10 November 2012)

Biggleswade saddlery is great for boots and riding gear, I got my first stuff there many years ago and its still the same! Good prices. Also the country store near biggleswade but they didn't have too many boots last time I looked. I used to live in hitchin and cannot believe I have never heard of this horse diva place... It must not exist!! Sandon is great, and quite an experience! I have never seen so many saddles in my life!


----------



## Thistle (10 November 2012)

Try Sales of Sandon too. Sandon Saddlery and Sales are two seperate horsey shops both in the same tiny village

There is Clarks in Aston too, on the outskirts of Stevenage.


----------



## rema (10 November 2012)

Is Red Rae still going in Ware?..I used to love that place.


----------



## RatzFatz (11 November 2012)

Hertford horse bits in Hertford!!


----------



## dianchi (11 November 2012)

rema said:



			Is Red Rae still going in Ware?..I used to love that place.
		
Click to expand...

Nope that's closed too


----------



## AnjuliCooper (14 November 2012)

That's great - thank you so much for all this! Lots of recommendations I feel spoilt for choice - but excellent for future info when I need something if one place doesn't have it, can try the others. Herts05 thanks for the Sunday recommendation too, I'd hate to rock up somewhere and it be shut so appreciate the heads up. 

Yeh, that horse Diva place etc I found on a Google search, obviously really old though I don't know why they don't take it down, still looks like it's active.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 November 2012)

catlip farm rickmansworth/chorleywood


----------



## Herts05 (14 November 2012)

No worries. Happy to help and enjoy your shopping


----------



## thehorsediva (15 November 2012)

Clarks in Stevenage is good- small but friendly and competitively priced , as is Biggleswade.  
I would also highly recommend GJW Titmus!  Horse Diva is just online and is a gifts website rather than a saddlery.  Hope that helps, happy shopping and welcome to Hertfordshire!!!


----------



## AnjuliCooper (16 November 2012)

Thank you 

Awesome.


----------



## FireFly29 (16 November 2012)

Another vote for Hertford Horse Bits, they have a website but theyve got lots more in store than whats on the website.
If you are after something specific ring them up and theyll let you know if they have it, Ive always found them really helpfull and very reasonably priced!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 November 2012)

Love Titmus! But I find TC Feeds are getting a bit silly re prices. I wanted a decent quality lead rope the other day and they only had thin cotton types.


----------



## LadyLuck1977 (21 November 2012)

Titmus is great, staff are really helpful if they haven't got waht you want most of the time they will order it in.


----------



## Pinkvboots (21 November 2012)

I also find TC feeds expensive, tittmus is much cheaper and nearer to me, I really like sandon, but heck best not send her to catlips just yet as that is a bit of an experience


----------



## tabithakat64 (21 November 2012)

I'd recommend Titmuss, Sales of Sandon & Clarkes.


----------

